
California Hospitals don't know how many patients die from superbug infections - jonwachob91
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-torrance-memorial-infections-20161002-snap-story.html
======
DrScump
The article title, "No one knows how many patients are dying from superbug
infections in California hospitals", is more accurate. The hospitals _do know_
their superbug mortalities; that they aren't compelled to _report_ them to the
state, nor is the state tasked to publicize such data and report the scope of
the problem, makes for poor public health policy.

------
chrisbennet
When something's like this was posted before, someone pointed that hospitals
absolutely _do_ track this sort of thing. Just because it isn't on the death
certificate doesn't mean it isn't tracked.

